# General > General Knives & Blades >  A few that I've made...

## MrFixIt

Been a hobby knife maker for over 35 years and thought I would share a pic of a few.
I still have the 1st knife I made when I was 12 years old (very crude!), but enjoy having some time in the shop when the weather outside sucks.
I repurpose old sawmill bandsaw blades, crosscut saw blades, etc. and utilize the stock removal method.

----------


## crashdive123

They look like they'll get the job done.

----------


## knife nut

They Look good.

----------


## MrFixIt

knife2.jpg

Sending this one out to a friend's dad.
Hope this pic is better than the 1st one i posted  :Blushing:

----------


## MrFixIt

neck knife.jpg

Here is a prototype neck knife I have been working on.
It is made from a repurposed crosscut saw blade.
A couple minor things to address with the handle shape, but cuts very well.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks good.

----------


## rebel

Yea, looks great!

----------


## randyt

nice job, like seeing repurposed materials.

----------


## Rick

Great job. Nice looking knives.

----------


## MrFixIt

antlerskinner5.jpg

Been a while since I posted and wanted to share with you good folks.
I need to find a good source of leather so I can make sheaths for all of these knives... :Sweatdrop:

----------


## MrFixIt

Donated to charity.jpg

Made this knife and display stand for a charity disc golf tournament down in S GA.
One of the local players there has cancer, and the guy that set the tourney up will raffle or auction it off.

----------


## Rick

Good for you and a nice knife. Who ever wins it will be proud to own it.

----------


## hunter63

Nice job on all of those, I would carry and use any of them....and  great of you to help out.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## MrFixIt

> Good for you and a nice knife. Who ever wins it will be proud to own it.





> Nice job on all of those, I would carry and use any of them....and  great of you to help out.
> Thanks for posting.


Thank you both for the kind words!

----------


## crashdive123

Nice knife and excellent cause.

----------


## MrFixIt

Thank you crashdive!

----------


## MrFixIt

A couple of 3 finger/necker type knives I've been fooling with.
The top one I've named "Dogbone". Handle made from dogwood, blade is from a sawzall blade.
The choil piece is made from a nickel.
Second one I call the "kiwi". Handle made from red oak, brass pins, and the blade is also a sawzall blade.
Thanks for looking!






dogbone and kiwi.jpg

----------


## Rick

Those are pretty cool. They both look like mushroom knives. Very nice.

----------


## MrFixIt

> Those are pretty cool. They both look like mushroom knives. Very nice.


Thank you!
And now that you mention it, they do resemble 'shroomin' knives.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done.  Looks like they would be at home for wood carving as well.

----------


## MrFixIt

> Well done.  Looks like they would be at home for wood carving as well.


I appreciate the compliment crashdive!
Yes, the "kiwi" was intended as a carver/whittler, just plain old working knives.

----------


## Tokwan

Looks very use able...I like the shape...it is very very practical...great piece of work Dude!

----------


## MrFixIt

> Looks very use able...I like the shape...it is very very practical...great piece of work Dude!


Thank you!

----------


## Tokwan

You are welcome...now..would you like my mailing address? Hehehe...Those knives look so darn good that I wouldn't mind a couple...haha

----------


## MrFixIt

> You are welcome...now..would you like my mailing address? Hehehe...Those knives look so darn good that I wouldn't mind a couple...haha


You will have a chance to win one.
Just wait till Monday and you shall see what I mean... :Wink:

----------


## Tokwan

Today is Monday

----------


## MrFixIt

> Today is Monday


Patience grasshopper... :Wink:

----------


## MrFixIt

wknife.jpg

Here is one that I made a while back for the wife.
It is displayed amongst her Native American pottery that she collects.
The wood for the display stand is pine and was taken from a barn that was over 80 years old.

----------


## abfarmboy

> A couple of 3 finger/necker type knives I've been fooling with.
> The top one I've named "Dogbone". Handle made from dogwood, blade is from a sawzall blade.
> The choil piece is made from a nickel.
> Second one I call the "kiwi". Handle made from red oak, brass pins, and the blade is also a sawzall blade.
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome couple of knives!And all the other ones you posted as well! If you're ever interested in selling the top one PM me!

----------


## MrFixIt

> Awsome couple of knives!And all the other ones you posted as well! If you're ever interested in selling the top one PM me!


Thank you, and check your pm's...

----------


## MrFixIt

patchknife.jpg


A patch knife and display stand that will be sent to a secret Santa recipient on a disc golf forum that I'm a long time member of.
Thanks for looking!

----------


## Rick

Very nice. Red oak on the handle?

----------


## MrFixIt

> Very nice. Red oak on the handle?


Thank you, and yes, red oak. I used a walnut stain, and after it dried, I rubbed it down with a mix of boiled linseed oil and turpentine. Took some of the stain off, but highlighted the grain pretty good.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking good.

----------


## MrFixIt

Thanks Crash, means a lot coming from an established maker such as yourself.

----------


## MrFixIt

Messing around in the shop the other day and tried my hand at a miniature.
The larger knife was quickly thrown together to test some new blade material my nephew bought me.

2knives.jpg

----------


## MrFixIt

Another "primitive" styled knife and display stand.

Otzistyle2.jpg

Otzistyle1.jpg

I used a torch to slightly burn the end of the handle, but the pics don't show it well...

----------


## Rick

Very nice job!

----------


## Batch

I like these!

----------


## MrFixIt

Thank you both Rick and Batch!

----------


## crashdive123

Well done.

----------


## MrFixIt

Thanks Crash!

----------


## MrFixIt

It's been a while since I've posted any new work so I thought I'd share a couple...
 A small whittler
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...&1441047260321

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Worked on this one a while. Blade is from an old crosscut saw, hickory handle with a single brass pin and finished with mineral oil.
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...&1441047260320

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now I need to make some sheaths, but I've said that before...
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...&1441047260320

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'll have to figure how to show the images instead of the link...

----------


## Rick

On the right hand side of your photo in photobucket are four options. Click on the bottom option (IMG). It will turn yellow and say Copied. That will copy the photo with the correct code to your cache. Come back to the forum. Go to where you want the photo to appear, right click and select paste. Easy Peasy. I plugged them in for you.

Always good stuff. Thanks for letting us have a look.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done.

----------


## randyt

looks good, the other day I was walking in the woods and came across a old crosscut saw sticking out of the ground. Brought it home for projects.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

Great job on your knives!


I would be very interested in knowing how you make homemade sheaths for your neck knives...what is the trick for enabling the knife to stay securely out of harms way until you need it? (If it is too hard to yank out of the sheath, and the situation requires speed...fumbling around isn't good. And if it is too loose in the sheath...well, my girls might get hurt. Ouch.)

----------


## MrFixIt

> On the right hand side of your photo in photobucket are four options. Click on the bottom option (IMG). It will turn yellow and say Copied. That will copy the photo with the correct code to your cache. Come back to the forum. Go to where you want the photo to appear, right click and select paste. Easy Peasy. I plugged them in for you.
> 
> Always good stuff. Thanks for letting us have a look.


I'll try it out, thanks Rick!




> Well done.


Thank you!




> looks good, the other day I was walking in the woods and came across a old crosscut saw sticking out of the ground. Brought it home for projects.


Thank you. They make very good knives, but can be tough to work with. I hope you share your projects with us.




> Great job on your knives!
> 
> 
> I would be very interested in knowing how you make homemade sheaths for your neck knives...what is the trick for enabling the knife to stay securely out of harms way until you need it? (If it is too hard to yank out of the sheath, and the situation requires speed...fumbling around isn't good. And if it is too loose in the sheath...well, my girls might get hurt. Ouch.)


Thank you.
As far as the sheaths, I rarely do them myself because I'm horrible at it.
The few that I have made are wet formed. I wrap the knife in plastic wrap, soak the leather in water, insert the knife and use clamps to allow the leather to conform itself to the knife. Allow to dry and they usually stay in place pretty well. Sometimes I've had to go back and "tweak" it to get it like I want it.

----------


## Rick

It doesn't matter what you do you almost always start out horrible at it. It just takes practice. If leather work is something you enjoy then just do it. Each item allows you to learn something. It just takes practice and some mistakes along the way.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

> ...The few that I have made are wet formed. I wrap the knife in plastic wrap, soak the leather in water, insert the knife and use clamps to allow the leather to conform itself to the knife. Allow to dry and they usually stay in place pretty well. Sometimes I've had to go back and "tweak" it to get it like I want it.


Thank you! I have a couple of potentially good neck knives...if I only had sheaths for them. Now I have just added another "to do" onto the list of things to do this winter!

----------


## MrFixIt

http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/...&1459185914053

----------


## randyt

nice job.........

----------


## InsolentWretch

really nice! my first knife i made my self. Ill take some pics of it later maybe. not quite as nice as yours. very cool stuff

----------

